# Teaching jobs for kindergarten



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

My wife is working as teacher in Kindergarten in Indian school in Kuwait. As we have already got the VISA for Australia, does she need to do any course before being able to work in Australian school?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a difference state to state with control of kindergartens, NSW I think it may be for instance that has more government control through the department of education whereas in other states kindergartens are more set up outside of direct government control.
You should contact the department of education in whichever state you head to or Teaching Australia may have information.
There will be some level of qualifications required, a standard of english necessary and a police clearance in respect to working with children.


----------

